# Ausschalten der Autovervollständigung bei input feldern



## SonicBe@m (23. Mai 2003)

Hy Leute,
hab vorhin mal nach einer Autovervollständigungs deaktivierung für die Input felder gesucht allerdings nichts gefunden!
nun geh ich mal von der ausnahme das Ihr es scheinbar noch nicht kennt!

Wenn Ihr in einem Input field <input type="text"> noch das Attribut autocomplete="off" angebt, so wird falls man schon mehrfach was reingeschrieben hatt keine Vorschlagsliste erstellt.
<input type="text" name="text" autocomplete="off">

dann viel Spass mit dem neuen Attribut!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Mai 2003)

Hi,

das ist nix HTML Spezifisches... Das liegt an den Einstellungen  vom Browser. Das kannst du nicht Beeinflussen...

ciao


----------



## SonicBe@m (23. Mai 2003)

Dann probier es aus wenn du es nicht glaubst!
meinste ich poste hier Sachen die nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Mai 2003)

Es ist auf jedenfall nicht im HTML Standard vorgesehen - schau selbst -> http://www.w3.org\TR\html4\interact\forms.html kann sein das es Funktioniert, allerdings ist es dann nur eine (Browserspezifische) Erweiterung...

bye


----------



## SonicBe@m (23. Mai 2003)

da haste wohl Recht!
Dann ist es eben ein Attribut das man im Internet Explorer nutzen kann
nachzulesen unter ->
Microsoft.com

Ich halte eh nichts von mozi,netsc usw... da die mehrheit eh ie nutzt!


----------



## sam (23. Mai 2003)

lest euch das mal durch und denkt nochmal 
nach ob die diskussion sinn hat...

autocomplete ist ja wohl ein ie-feature, 
oder? also kann man doch auch eine ie-only 
attribut verwenden, oder sehe ich das 
falsch?  

klar, html-standard ist es nicht, aber es 
funktioniert...kompatibilität ist ein 
bisschen mehr, als dem w3c in den hintern 
zu kriechen  

wer das html-konform abstellen will, lässt 
sich am besten per php oder ähnlichen 
scriptsprachen als namen eine zufallszahl 
generieren....geht auch. muss man nur 
bei der verarbeitung des formulars ein 
bisschen denken


----------

